# Theater Value



## paulp123 (Dec 16, 2013)

Just wondering the range of values and the number of each Home theater there with all the site members included, is there a way for the admin to perform a pole/form where people could list value and even type of equipment stc. We have a fairly high end with a Sony LCcoS and crown amps driven by the processor and 6 channel (2 front, 2 side, 2 rear with a folded horn for the sub. Pretty wild on the Super 8 train wreck and the sound on Gravity with the discrete channels was impressive.
Just wondering how far reaching the range is not to mention $$$ spent on room styles, ( I like Steam Punk Captian Nemo stuff).
paul


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I voted in the $8-$10k for our equipment as I have been carefully purchasing a lot of used speakers. If I had been purchasing new it would have easily hit $15-$20k.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

Are you asking the money spent on just our home theater? I have multiple setups in my home. Plus equipment was purchased as recently as last week and all through the last 20yrs. I guess the easiest way to answer would be, if there was a fire and I had to replace all my equipment with exact replacement or equivalent gear it would be $20-30k... Thats not counting movie/audio collection...


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

rawsawhd said:


> Are you asking the money spent on just our home theater? I have multiple setups in my home. Plus equipment was purchased as recently as last week and all through the last 20yrs. I guess the easiest way to answer would be, if there was a fire and I had to replace all my equipment with exact replacement or equivalent gear it would be $20-30k... Thats not counting movie/audio collection...


+1 - hopefully, my wife never reads this to see what I really spent down there.... :bigsmile:


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I have never setup a poll so I am unfamiliar with the limitations built into the website...six selections with so many line items will certainly skew/affect the results.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

chashint said:


> I have never setup a poll so I am unfamiliar with the limitations built into the website...six selections with so many line items will certainly skew/affect the results.


I think it will be ok... It comes down to 7 categories.
Equipment cost 500-1,000
Equipment cost 1,000-2,000
Equipment cost 2,000-4,000
Equipment cost 4,000-6,000
Equipment cost 6,000-8,000
Equipment cost 8,000-10,000
Equipment cost 10,000 and up
LCD	
DLP	
LCoS
Soundbar	
No Soundbar
Subwoofer	
No Subwoofer
Main Floor	
Basement	
Multi-Use room
Dedicated Theater room 
Modern	
Contemporary
Steam Punk
Room acoustic treatment


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Are there pictures of the Steam Punk home theater ??


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

chashint said:


> Are there pictures of the Steam Punk home theater ??


I found one here, and here.


----------



## TheaterAdviceGuy (May 3, 2014)

The equipment in my Theater is North of $45,000 and the room trim out is $65,000. To recreate it for a client would be $110,000 with the seating.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

ellisr63 said:


> I found one here, and here.


Thanks, I appreciate the links.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Before I vote, The equipment costs used will be MSRP values?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

3dbinCanada said:


> Before I vote, The equipment costs used will be MSRP values?


I did mine at actual costs. :T


----------



## grn1969c10 (Sep 18, 2008)

I assume "modern" and "contemporary" (and steam punk) are descriptive of the home theater room décor. What is the difference between modern and contemporary? One implies "of the present time" and the other " of the same time". My furniture is a decade old or more. Does that make it contemporary - I'm out of date and it is too? lddude:


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

Just recently upgraded to an Sony LCos PJ (From a Panasonic AX200). I found a very nice, gently used copy that someone had taken very good care of. This has been the single best upgrade to date and the picture is stunning. Even though I finished my dedicated HT over seven years ago it feels like a brand new room again.


----------

